# IEM within 2000rs sony XB30EX / Soundmagic E30/E10



## YoYo JoKeR (Feb 18, 2013)

Hallo . I am new here  My name is Mahesh and I am from India, Aged 20 Years, a student by occupation. like to listen to music very much. I listen to :- pop, rock, classic, electro. I like instrumental music too.  I hope you guys will help me 

 Now that I like music, I purchased a 'SoundMAGIC ES18'  3 months ago. since then, there is no looking back. As time passed on, I liked it more and more.... finally I want something 'better' performing IEM. I have 2000rs to spend at MAX. I would like to have a Good build, comfort, Isolation, Sound Quality:- I would also like to have deep, punchy and tight but NOT muddy/overpowering bass, good clarity and details. In India, very few audio phones are available, and i will go to gym from next week onwards..

So here is my list :- 1)Sony XB30EX 2)SoundMAGIC E30  3)SoundMAGIC E10 I also found that this 'Sony XB30EX how are these IEM? 

Have a look here Sony XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com 

All these 3 IEM's were having good feedbacks and reviews. my audio source :- Nokia 5230 mobile phone. Help me out guys!! Help me to choose an right IEM for myself. Any other IEM suggestions are welcomed too  I am placing order in next 2-3 days. What do you guys think ? Thanks in advance


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 19, 2013)

you have already narrowed down your choice. If you are not looking for extra bass then the E30's, are the ideal choice. Noise isolation is also great. I own the Sony XB30EX and are one of the best i have listened to, but are are only for bass heads...


----------

